# Reversal opp in 1 week



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

H everyone i am new to all this but here goes.
My name is Jo i am 37  dh 31  dd14  ds13 , my children are from my previous marrage,  i was sterilized in 1996 so 10 years ago they used clips which i have been told id the best way to reverse. I am having my reversal done by keyhole in london on the 7th Nov that is 1 week i am really nervous and feeling sick all the time. Opted for the reversal because having ivf only gives you the one chance and i think  that if we are ment to have any children together then it will happen if it doent then it was not ment to be. I will keep you all informed but if anyone has any advise it would be most greatfully accepted,
good luck to you all.x.x.x.


----------



## hopeforababy (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi Jos,
Sorry i have no advice for you Just wanted to wish you all the best for your reversal, You could be posting your BFP in a couple of months,I will have my fingers crossed for you. 
I too was sterilized by clip method and will be having it reversed next year, Was sterilized in 99.
The best advice to follow is that of your consultant.
Best wishes to you both luv Hope


----------



## missmoonlight (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi i was reversed may this year.No luck yet, seeing consultant nov 17th..good luck hunny, hope it works for u.xx


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Just wanted to add my well wishes and i hope it all goes ok for you. takie care xxx


----------



## jill20000 (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi 

just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. i was sterilised for over 10 years, i got reversed in september 2002 and fell pregnant the following februrary, it was the best thing i ever had done, hope it works out for you.

Jill x


----------



## Helen J (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Jo, just wanted to wish you all the best for your op on the 7th.  I was sterilised in December 2004 after having three children and an upsetting divorce.  The worst thing I could have possible done as I met my dh soon after.  I had the reversal in June of this year.  Nothing yet but still hoping.  My recovery after the op was long and hard but I didn't have keyhole surgery, it was just like having a c-section with 6 long weeks of recover and the rest. 

Anyway, all the best for the op and hope you have some good news soon.

Helen.


----------

